# DIY 7-String Kit Maker Thinks 7-String Bodies Need 6-String Pickups



## scottro202 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey guys. For Christmas, my dear parents bought me a 7-string DIY kit from a website called BargainMusician.com. When I got the kit, the included 7-string pickups didn't fit in the hole. It was routed for a 6-string pickup!!  And it was like this for the neck and bridge positions. 







So, I put the neck in the pocket to make sure THAT fits. The fretboard's hanging off of the neck a good 1/8-1/4" above the body!! 







So, the website tells you to email them and to tell them what's up because they want to help. So, I do. Here's what happened.



> I just received your ESP Viper 7 string kit in the mail yesterday. Everything seems to be in good working order, with a couple exceptions. 1), the pickup routes are for 6-string pickups (the 7-string pickups included don't fit, but the spare pickup from my Epiphone Les Paul fits like a glove), and 2) the neck cavity isn't deep enough, and the 22nd fret hangs above section of the body right above the neck pickup by about a quarter inch. Also, the control cavity cover sent was the wrong shape.
> 
> If there's anything you guys can do to help me resolve this issue, that'd be great. I haven't done any work on the bodies to fix these problems as I wanted to come to you first.
> 
> ...





> Good Morning Scotty,
> 
> Thank you for the purchase. The pickups are actually routed for the same size as a 6-string, the reason being is the narrow nut width. The supplied pickups are not dropping right in because of the plastic cover over the pickups to give them that EMG look. Why we dont route for the more squared off pick-ups like the one supplied is because if someone wanted to use aftermarket pick-ups the corner gaps would be too large and it would show. To use those pick-ups the options are to use a dremmel and square-off the pickup routings, or I recommend, on the corners of the pickups themselves grind down the plastic cover. This way you can still use other aftermarket pickups in the future if desired.
> 
> ...



This is where I start to wonder...



> Narrow nut width? The nut is the same width as my other 7-string guitar, which came from the factory routed with 7-string pickups, as ALL 7-string guitars should. 7-string guitars need 7-string pickups, and how the hell will a 7-string pickup fit in a guitar when a 6-string pickup fits perfectly? And as a kit, the parts included are expected to fit withOUT routing. Copied and pasted from your website:
> 
> "What to expect to assemble:
> - Finish Sanding and painting of wood. Research how to stain/paint wood for detailed instructions.
> ...



^ This message was getting blocked due to the pictures, so I wrote to them on Facebook and got them to reply there. Here's what they said on Facebook:



> I just replied on your post as well. I didnt see you put the pictures here as well. I will forward to Zane, he builds the guitars. The cover is obviously wrong, we can send a replacement no problem. The fretboard is supposed to be above, i've attached a photo of the ESP one as an example. They are also routed for 6-string pickups because we use the smallest size nut and heal width for a 7 string. 7 string pickups will sound muddy and too far from the low E. thank you.



I'm pretty sure the fretboard's not hanging off in that ESP. And whether he meant low E or low B his argument is shit. 

To which I replied on Facebook:



> 7-string pickups will be too muddy for a low E? You mean a low B? Don't bother sending the new control cavity back. Any guitar maker who insists on putting 6-string pickups in a 7-string guitar follows a pattern of logic that I'm not sure exists in the real world. That ESP you linked comes routed from the factory with 7-string pickups and the fretboard doesn't hang off the body. I saw a lot of people are happy with your products and I'm sorry I'm not one of them. It's unfortunate you guys are the only people on Earth who make 7-string guitar kits or I'd be returning this, but instead I'm gonna get really close to my Dremel.



This is what they ended up saying on the email in the end. 



> Hi Scotty,
> 
> Got the pics thanks. I just spoke to Steve as well on Facebook. I didnt mean for my last email to sound condescending, I was just trying to help. Your pictures look correct, with the exception of the cavity cover of course, that is obviously the wrong one. I also understand your frustration with the additional step on the pickups, but there are many many steps not listed in the description, there is just too many different ways to build a guitar and we cant cover every option or step. I am aware of why would we send those design pick-ups but route for without the cover, and we voted here to do it that way, as there is no way to un-route if people wanted to use uncovered pickups.
> 
> ...



If any SS.orgers know something I don't about the neck cavity, then ok. However, I'm not sure anybody can conjure up a fathomable reason as to why a 7-string guitar SHOULD be routed with 6-string pickups is beyond me. 

It's not that I have to route it. It's that I paid for a guitar to come routed for 7-string pickups. I also expected the makers of these guitar bodies to see why I have such a demand. And the neck joint, well that's something else I'll have to fix too. I'll deal with the cavity cover. 

So yeah, that's how my day's gone.


----------



## demonx (Dec 30, 2013)

It sounds like the old case of "you get what you pay for".

Sorry it didn't work out for you. More and more often we hear about people trying to chase cheap guitars and more and more often it ends badly. Be it kits, or chibanez or chibsen or any of the elcheapo things out there that get sold over eBay and Asian websites. In most cases the cost of getting them playable is more than the outlay and when you put the two together you could have just bought a real guitar.

The real problem is the guys that get ripped off are chasing the cheap deals because they cannot afford a real guitar. They cannot financially afford to loose out, yet there's plenty of scammers out there happy to take advantage


----------



## demonx (Dec 30, 2013)

To answer your questions, line up the bridge and run a straight edge along the frets to where the string will touch the saddles - see if it does actually line up before you go taking any wood away.

The pickup cavities will need to be routed out for seven string pickups. No way around that.

Chances are the frets will need a full mill too (level, crown, polish etc) otherwise it'll be unplayable.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Dec 30, 2013)

demonx said:


> To answer your questions, line up the bridge and run a straight edge along the frets to where the string will touch the saddles - see if it does actually line up before you go taking any wood away.
> 
> The pickup cavities will need to be routed out for seven string pickups. No way around that.
> 
> Chances are the frets will need a full mill too (level, crown, polish etc) otherwise it'll be unplayable.



If the fretboard is even leveled correctly...sometimes, some of the frets get whittled to nothing(mostly just one side) from a crappily leveled fretboard. Ive had this happen and its angering to say the least lol. 

Itll be a learning experience no doubt OP.


----------

